# Critique my fish please (:



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

I bought him from a breeder, and now I am interested in showing Frost. He is 8 months of age. Let me know if you think I should show him!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

IBC member? Have documentation of permission from breeder to show him? 

I hardly read the standards for CT and I think I forgot my login for the IBC so I can't tell you much on him.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Technically, if you did not breed the fish yourself, or gotten written permission from the breeder (not sure on the last part), that you wouldnt be able to enter.. As that is basically taking credit for someone else's work. Nice fish though... I dont trust my eye enough right now to critique, so I'll let the more experienced folks do that.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

He actually looks really good
But like everyone else said, you'll have to spawn him and show fry of his, or get permission from the breeder, which I honestly doubt they would give you since its their work and not yours


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have permission from my breeder  I was wondering if he would do any good at shows


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

DiiQue said:


> Technically, if you did not breed the fish yourself, or gotten written permission from the breeder (not sure on the last part), that you wouldnt be able to enter.. As that is basically taking credit for someone else's work. Nice fish though... I dont trust my eye enough right now to critique, so I'll let the more experienced folks do that.


I do indeed have permission from the breeder


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

With permission from the breeder then you can go ahead and show him. Reading my book from Victoria Parnell and he looks decent (kind of an odd angle). He might do well in the new breeders class.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

If you are here in the US you really need to have bred the fish., You may be able to enter as a "team" with the breeder according to the rules. But using a fish you have not bred tends to rub most breeders the wrong way here. Even if done according to the rules. I'd breed him and show his offspring. It is the raising of the fish that marks a good breeder as well as choosing the quality of the parents. Buying a nice fish does not count.. raising a nice fish does.. at least here.

He has pretty good fin reduction but needs more of the 180 spread. His color needs cleaned up too. Body color is bleeding into the fins and is a fault. Those fins need to be solid red. nice looking fish.. find a good female and you should have some fish to show in the later shows.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Another thing about breeding then showing the offspring is that you have the satisfaction of knowing that you had a hand in creating something so beautiful.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Another thing about breeding then showing the offspring is that you have the satisfaction of knowing that you had a hand in creating something so beautiful.


 
++++++++++1 
I dont want to sound rude, that isn't my intention at all. I just dont understand why you want to show a fish that you had nothing to do with making what it is.
Like with horses, yeah, you can buy a nice horse, but you have to work with it to get it to a showable level. Same with rabbits, and dogs, and all of that. With fish that isnt the case. Yeah, you have to make them flare to build strength and feed them, but thats as simple as a mirror and food. You really arent proving you accomplished anything yourself by sending someone elses work to a show.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I understand what you're saying and you're not being rude at all. I think what you're saying is that if you want to do the show stuff you really need to breed your own fish. But are there any alternatives for people who would like to show but not breed? Or do those things go hand in hand?


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

What happens is people take what they know of showing from the horse or dog world and see fish through the same eyes. I think other countries allow you to buy a fish and then show it. But here it is very different. US breeders will see your showing a fish you have not done 100 water changes on as unethical. So it probably is not WANTING to do that as much as wanting to show and trying to go about it the same way as with other animals. Hopefully we can provide the proper education.. that is what this section is all about.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I think that IBC shows, in the states, should be only for fish bred by the shower.
But it would be interesting to have shows for people that arent interested in or able to breed too. Maybe we could get someone to sponsor them through here or something since there seems to be a lot of interest. Taking a short video and picture of your fish in full flare, possibly an entry fee, getting someone who knows their stuff to judge, and paying out to the top 3 fish? I don't know if that would be possible on this site in any way, but I think itd be worth doing.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

<Previous content removed by poster>

I decided to create a new thread so as not to hijack this one. =)


----------

